# 2 portraits in alternative...



## windrivermaiden (Sep 13, 2007)

This is my best albumen print to date. I wish I had the contrast problems worked out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Partly this is the paper I used. This one has way too much texture for albumen printing. But, I'm getting closer. Oh! for a dedicated darkroom space. It is nervewracking to try and keep silver-nitrate stains off stuff and also get emersed in the process. Time is also an issue. Somewhere I have to get another full 24 hours into each day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










A pretty good gel-lift. I love how each one is just a mystery till the bitter end. Will it work or will it fail. I want to prep some paper with a tissue of hardened gelatine and try doing a lift on to that substraight....hummmm. Dang time issue!

I also made a set of negs for printing this one in gum dichromate. I can't wait to get cracking on that.


----------



## JamesD (Sep 13, 2007)

What is this gel-lift of which you speak?  I'm curious, and I like the appearance of it.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 13, 2007)

directions for ink lift and ink/gel lift


----------



## JamesD (Sep 13, 2007)

Gotcha.  TYVM!


----------



## terri (Sep 16, 2007)

Lovely stuff, Windy.    I see what you mean about the texture in the paper for the first image - but it's really not bothering me much, I like it!   

Your gel lift is gorgeous.    This technique agrees with you.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Sep 19, 2007)

terri said:


> Your gel lift is gorgeous. This technique agrees with you.


 
Helps to start with a very pretty daughter


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2007)

windrivermaiden said:


> Helps to start with a very pretty daughter


She is, indeed.


----------

